
World of Development: academic paper on gold farming as an economic development activity - iamelgringo
http://www.salon.com/tech/htww/2008/08/07/gold_farming_global_economy/index.html
======
stcredzero
Second Life has the right idea. Let users earn money by creating content. If
you reward users for drudgery, there will always be cheating. Use market
forces and subvert human nature to your advantage instead of fighting it.

